# Carp behavior...



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

I have no idea about carp at all but I noticed something last week. I was at a large pond and it was just LOADED with carp. Now I wasnt fishing for them but I noticed that they were flopping around on top of the water, like their tails would stick out and thrash around. What were these fish doing? Eating? I may go back there and try my hand at trying to catch one but I was just wondering what all that ruckus they were making was for?

Thanks
Brad


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Ive been noticing carp do this also and have no clue what it is, Is it spawning???
Or just being a carp?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

If what you are describing was along the shoreline then it is possible that they were spawning.

If it was over deeper water then is might be feeding behavior. One of the ideas behind the splashing is that the carp are trying to clean their gills out since then tend to root through the muck for food. This splashing and tailing activity is common for fish feeding on a baited area. Or, maybe they just like to taunt us.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

It was in deeper water so it must have been feeding. The whole time I sat there I said "Those fish are killing me here with no pole, they are laughing at me!!!" Lol, well Im going back this week with pole in hand and see if I can land my first carp!


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Ten bucks says you go back there all geared up, heavy gear, sweetcorn....biggest net you can lay your hands on...and you won't see a single fish...

Let us know how you get on...


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

So true dude!


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Even if I dont, Ill bring my book so Ill have something to do lol. Honestly though there had to be 25-30 carp just in the small area that I was sitting, it was definately something to see thats for sure lol.


----------

